# Singaporean would like to work in US



## basillove (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!

I was wondering how hard is it to be employed in the US? I'm a Singaporean with 2 Diplomas (Mass Communication & Film) and have at least 5 years of experience.

I have been making plans and speaking to some people (Canadians, Australians, Malaysians who have experienced life there) and they all said that it is not that difficult to find a job. I don't want to come to a point where I have to study because I think I need to build my life already and especially I have quite a number of years of experience in my field. And after checking out at least 10 websites and comparing the requirements to what I have I believe I have fulfilled the visa requirements.

I want to spend all my money to go to the US (I've been to LA and NYC a few times) to find a job for a full 3 months with my visa waiver incentive but is this advisable? I'm hoping that there are some Singaporeans who are in a similar predicament as me and has successfully gotten themselves a job in the recent months can answer me. I know marriage might be the best option but that is not what I want.

I do have a friend or 2 to help me out, but all job applications are pending for the last 3 months, with the status being "Under Review".

Also how do I look for potential H-1B employers? Most of the websites require a paying membership just to get access into the list of the employers but chances are some of them are still sponsoring and I'm aware they could be scams.

But I hope that apart from answering my questions please don't ask me why I want to leave Singapore, there's too many reasons and I know I'm doing my life and future a favour by looking for a job in the US.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

So you already know that you need a work visa before you can come to the US to live.

You either get a job in your home country with an International company and then hope that a job will come up in the US that they can transfer you to, or you research, contact agencies, and network like mad in order to find a prospective employer who will sponsor you for a work visa. In your profession do they have industry publications, journals which advertise International jobs?

Yes, you could come to the US on your visa waiver and look for a job while you are here. If you find something, you won't be able to accept the position and/or sign a contract until the prospective employer goes through the process of applying for a work visa for you. This is an expensive and time consuming process and you won't be allowed to stay in the US while this is being done. With the unemployment level as it is I think it is unlikely that you will find such an employer.

I don't know of any lists of H1-B employers, but again YOU must know of companies within your profession that you could approach.


----------



## basillove (Apr 6, 2011)

Crawford said:


> So you already know that you need a work visa before you can come to the US to live.
> 
> You either get a job in your home country with an International company and then hope that a job will come up in the US that they can transfer you to, or you research, contact agencies, and network like mad in order to find a prospective employer who will sponsor you for a work visa. In your profession do they have industry publications, journals which advertise International jobs?
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying Crawford. It is one big reason why I decided to move out - no job opportunities or you work like a dog and get nothing. Needless to say the possibility of even getting a chance to be posted elsewhere unless you work for a good 10 years. This is how the society here works.

Back to this, ah, I'm really glad to hear that I'm allowed to come to the US on visa waiver and find a job. This was brought to my attention as I came across a post, and I must emphasize, 1 POST, because I tried Google that, and that someone mentioned a Singaporean was deported when he was found seeking for employment. So I wanted to know if this is true. 

My profession is advertising, specifically digital. There are a few companies that are willing to hire foreigners, because the only friend I had in New York told me so. And she even put up my resume in her company. However, it's been on under-review status since December 2010.

And yes, I do know that I'm not allowed to stay in US while all the paperwork is done. But would it be advisable that I state to employers that i'm willing to be liable for all monetary costs required in the paperwork? Would this help at all? I know it's time consuming, but how long would it normally take to get the chance to line up an interview?

Once again, I appreciate your reply Crawford.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I did not say that you are ALLOWED to come to the US to find a job. If you enter the US on your visa waiver and say that you are looking for a job that implies intent to stay and you would be put back onto the next plane home. The visa waiver is for tourist purposes only. As noted someone else who looked for employment was deported.

What I meant was that you would be able to research for positions and, if possible, set up interviews. The likelyhood of you finding a decent position is very slim, (companies do not usually interview people who have no legal status to work in the country) but if you are determined to spend the time and money then so be it.

This is not the way most people undertake to find a job in the States.


----------



## basillove (Apr 6, 2011)

Crawford said:


> I did not say that you are ALLOWED to come to the US to find a job. If you enter the US on your visa waiver and say that you are looking for a job that implies intent to stay and you would be put back onto the next plane home. The visa waiver is for tourist purposes only. As noted someone else who looked for employment was deported.
> 
> What I meant was that you would be able to research for positions and, if possible, set up interviews. The likelyhood of you finding a decent position is very slim, (companies do not usually interview people who have no legal status to work in the country) but if you are determined to spend the time and money then so be it.
> 
> This is not the way most people undertake to find a job in the States.


i definitely know that I AM NOT ALLOWED to find a job in the US on visa waiver. I'm just saying that I understand that I can do it, but just NOT LEGALLY ALLOWED. Ive been to the US many times, obviously i know that there's no way ill mention im there to seek for a job or whatever that is in no favor to me, esp when i'm getting the entry stamp on my passport and working my fingers on the scan.

And yes I mentioned that I've alrdy done so, and only that the job status has been at under review or pending for quite awhile. I would just have to stretch my network as far as possible to get some referrers in the mean time.

Anyways I appreciate your advice Crawford, thanks for that; at least this thread might contain some info which some other Singaporeans or foreigners may find it useful.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

basillove said:


> And yes, I do know that I'm not allowed to stay in US while all the paperwork is done. But would it be advisable that I state to employers that i'm willing to be liable for all monetary costs required in the paperwork? Would this help at all? I know it's time consuming, but how long would it normally take to get the chance to line up an interview?


Absolutely, positively NOT. NOT, NOT, NOT. It is very illegal for the employer to recuperate the cost of sponsoring a visa candidate from the candidate - and if you make this offer to a potential employer, chances are they will drop you from consideration automatically. It does make it look like you're setting them up for a sting.

It's not actually illegal to look for a job while on a VWP, but it will get you bounced out of the country if you tell the immigration people on entry that's the reason for the visit. You need to be coming to the US "for a holiday" or "for a visit" and to have some sort of a tourist itinerary in mind. The fact of inquiring about a few jobs along the way is perfectly ok. But if you're in the country "to look for a job" they won't let you in. It's a fine line, but you have to toe it.

Also, don't carry in copies of your CV or other job-hunting material in your carry-on bag. Should these turn up in a search, you'll probably be turned away at the border. Make use of hotels with business facilities or copy shops to print off copies of anything you need in your search.

Unfortunately, without authorization to work in the US (i.e. a green card), there are very few employers who will be willing to speak to you. Probably best not to drop in unannounced. Start a letter or e-mail campaign from Singapore and wait until you get some sort of vaguely positive response before you buy your plane ticket. It can take months. (Been there, done that - but from the US, looking for a job in Europe.) However it's a better plan than showing up and having no success in whatever time you allot for your US trip.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## basillove (Apr 6, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Absolutely, positively NOT. NOT, NOT, NOT. It is very illegal for the employer to recuperate the cost of sponsoring a visa candidate from the candidate - and if you make this offer to a potential employer, chances are they will drop you from consideration automatically. It does make it look like you're setting them up for a sting.
> 
> It's not actually illegal to look for a job while on a VWP, but it will get you bounced out of the country if you tell the immigration people on entry that's the reason for the visit. You need to be coming to the US "for a holiday" or "for a visit" and to have some sort of a tourist itinerary in mind. The fact of inquiring about a few jobs along the way is perfectly ok. But if you're in the country "to look for a job" they won't let you in. It's a fine line, but you have to toe it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev, I'm a lot more clearer in what is needed to be done. I will keep your advice in mind


----------

